# Cambio Disipador AMD Athlon



## Wave (Nov 29, 2010)

Saludos a Todos.

Este es mi primer post, y como se desprende de él no soy ningún gurú de la electrónica. Todo lo más un aficionado con conocimientos muy elementales, lo cual me lleva a realizar consultas como la que sigue.

Mi vetusto ordenador llevaba ya algún tiempo quejándose del mal estado del ventilador del micro de la CPU y de la tarjeta gráfica, y lo mostraba imitando el sonido de la taladradora del vecino cuando en una mañana de domingo te obsequia con algún cuadro nuevo en su galería de arte privada contigua a la pared de tu dormitorio.

Después de mucho disfrutar de su arte musical (pero que mucho disfrutar), me decidí a cambiar no sólo los ventiladores, sino también los disipadores, por aquello de que en verano estuviera algo más fresquito. Y fue en este punto cuando me encontré con algo que no esperaba.

El microprocesador es un *AMD Athlon a 1GHz, socket A*.

Al quitar el disipador y dejar el micro al descubierto apareció el núcleo (copio esta terminología por claridad --seguir leyendo--) y una serie de "extras", que por mucho que he buscado (google, yahoo!, páginas de modding, página de AMD, varias reviews del Athlon, páginas como CPU Grave Yard (http://www.happytrees.org/chips?page=manufacturer&manufacturer=AMD&family=K7 Athlon), CPU Wold (http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/TYPE-Athlon.html)... y hasta en la hoja de datos del micro), no he encontrado nada que me diga que son esos "agregados".

Véase la siguiente imagen, de la página de CPU World, donde se ven rodeando al núcleo (en grupos de 5 por encima y por debajo, y uno en cada lado):







Los muestro orlados en amarillo en la imagen adjunta a este post, para mayor claridad.

¿Qué son?
¿Cuál es su función?
¿Puede el disipador entrar en contacto eléctrico con ellos? (La masilla conductora que tenía puesta parece ser dieléctrica).

Cualquier indicación será bienvenida.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 1, 2010)

Wave dijo:


> ¿Qué son?


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor


Wave dijo:


> ¿Cuál es su función?


Trabajan con el oscilador interno y con la alimentación.


Wave dijo:


> ¿Puede el disipador entrar en contacto eléctrico con ellos? (La masilla conductora que tenía puesta parece ser dieléctrica).


No pueden, el chip es más alto. La pasta no es conductora electrica, es conductora térmica.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 1, 2010)

Los componentes pardos son capacitores, los negros son paquetes de resistencias.
Difícil explicarte para qué sirven sin que tengas los conocimientos básicos necesarios.

Saludos:


----------



## serock (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola, ponle grasa disipadora sobre el núcleo del micro, no pasa nada que la grasa tenga contacto con los demás componentes, es mas, algunos le ponen grasa sobre todo los componentes del micro. Compra un buen disipador y un buen cooler, mira que los AMD son calentones.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 2, 2010)

Principalmente, la grasa es para transferir al calor del disipador, pero eso de ponersela a los demas componentes si es extraño, actuaría como el aceite sobre una sarten y freiría los componentes...


----------



## Wave (Dic 3, 2010)

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Tenía la sospecha de que esos "agregados" pudieran ser resistencias o  algo similar (por la semejanza con las resistencias SMD), pero no tenía  confirmación ninguna y me negaba a creer que el fabricante hubiera  colocado ahí componentes susceptibles de producir un cortocircuito al  entrar en posible contacto eléctrico con el disipador. Si esto fuere  así, por cualquier motivo, y se produjese por esto la muerte del micro  (más o menos explosiva), yo creo que sería una justificación más que  sobrada para dar un premio a los de AMD, pero por bomberos, como dicen  en mi tierra.

Según dice Ratmayor:


> No pueden, el chip es más alto.


De esto no me había dado  ni cuenta, sinceramente. No he sacado el micro del zócalo, pero no creo  que la diferencia de altura sea excesiva, al menos a primera vista no la  había apreciado. Es un elemento muy tranquilizador si es suficiente,  como dice Ratmayor, para que no toquen el disipador.

Según dice serock:


> Hola, ponle grasa disipadora sobre el núcleo del micro, no pasa  nada que  la grasa tenga contacto con los demás componentes, es mas,  algunos le  ponen grasa sobre todo los componentes del micro.


¿Pasta térmica por todas partes? En este video titulado "CPU Overheat", siguen a rajatabla el consejo de serock:






Cuando  retiré el disipador al mío, la pasta térmica cubría por entero el  núcleo (lugar en el que limpie y limpie y lim....), pero ni una traza  sobre el resto de los componentes. Eso si, en el disipador había un  rectángulo perfectamente definido que cubría todos los agregados y éstos habían dejado como huella  marcas negras, supongo que por el calor (y volviendo al tema de la altura, no parecía haber marca física). En cuanto pueda subiré una  foto.

De nuevo serock:


> Compra un  buen  disipador y un buen cooler, mira que los AMD son calentones.


Efectivamente eso sí que lo sabía, los AMD viejos son auténticas freidoras, o sea, que se calientan que da gusto:






Para estos micros (y todos en general) aplíquese la regla de las tres "Bes": "*B*uen disipador, *B*uen Ventilador, *B*uena pasta térmica" (axioma BBB). Lo de las BBB me lo acabo de inventar parafraseando lo de "Bueno, Bonito y Barato", pero me parece algo básico.

Ya que estamos en faena permitidme otra pregunta relativa a la cerámica del encapsulado del micro:

¿Qué tipo de cerámica es? ¿Cuál es su composición?

Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por todo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 3, 2010)

Cerámica? Si te refieres al material con que está echo el procesador (La parte de los pines) es de un compuesto plástico, el mismo con que hacen los integrados comunes, ahora la parte de centro que es el chip como tal es de silicio


----------



## spaiko117 (Dic 3, 2010)

amigo no se si ya cambiaste el disipador pero si todavia no te doy un consejo, mucho cuidado a la hora de poner el disipador ya que en estos  procesadores el nucleo esta a descubierto y si lo despostillas de alguna parte tu micro queda inserbible asegurate de sostener e disipaodr de manera totalmente alineada al micro mientras sijetas el seguro


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2010)

spaiko117 dijo:


> amigo no se si ya cambiaste el disipador pero si todavia no te doy un consejo, mucho cuidado a la hora de poner el disipador ya que en estos  procesadores el nucleo esta a descubierto y si lo despostillas de alguna parte tu micro queda inserbible asegurate de sostener e disipaodr de manera totalmente alineada al micro mientras sijetas el seguro



+1, asegúrate de que el disipador de remplazo tenga las mismas almoadillas de descanso que el "cooler" original. Más de un Proce de esos se han partido.


----------



## RobertRoig (Dic 9, 2010)

Buenamente, lo ideal es no tocar el disipador...
le desentornillas el ventilador cascado, compras otro igual o parecido.. 
antes de colocarlo, aprovecha y limpia el disipador con un pincel de pelo largo duro, y una aspiradora con punta de plastico las láminas de aluminio, (quítale ese abrigo de pelusas...) ponle el nuevo ventilador y listos.
un buen extra es instalar el speedfan... para reducir ruido...
y añadir que NO todos los AMD se calientan tanto... y pasa igual que con algunos intel...


----------



## Nandre (Ene 18, 2011)

RobertRoig dijo:


> NO todos los AMD se calientan tanto... y pasa igual que con algunos intel...


Hola a todos, Rober no es tan asi como decis exepto los athlones actules como el 250 o el BE fijate en el video el pentium 3 al sacarle el disipador se frezo la aplicacion pero el micro no se quemo declarandolo en amarillo diciendo "cpu survives" y ese pentium 4 siguio andando sin disipador!!! los athlones principalmente los xp tienen fama de ser muy calentones solo con la diferencia trabajan hasta que se mueren por temperatura al contrario de los intel con respecto al micro cambiale la pasta termica al disipador enganchalo bien que suelen tener unas trabitas o unos tornillitos que lo sujetan y con respecto al ventilador suelen ser de 5 o 6cm (no recuerdo bien hace mucho que no trabajo con micros slot 1/A) de 3 pines de coneccion para el control los venden en la casa de electonica no salen mas de 10$ aca en cordoba ahhh me olvidaba lo mas importante fijate en el bios si tenes la opcion habilitada de apagado del cpu por sobretemperatura normalmente se configuran a unos 70-75grados suele aparecer como una opcion que dice cpu shutdown temperature si la tenes activala ya que le puede salvar la vida a tu micro!!!
Contame como te fue suerte Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2011)

Nandre dijo:


> fijate en el video el pentium 3 al sacarle el disipador se frezo la aplicacion pero el micro no se quemo declarandolo en amarillo diciendo "cpu survives" y ese pentium 4 siguio andando sin disipador!!!


Ese video es viejo, para cuando salio, AMD tenia un serio problema de temperatura, sin embargo, y lo digo porque puse en practica ese video  lo que se funde es la tarjeta madre y socket, al CPU nunca le pasa nada* (NO LO HAGAN EN SUS CASAS)*



Nandre dijo:


> los athlones principalmente los xp tienen fama de ser muy calentones solo con la diferencia trabajan hasta que se mueren por temperatura al contrario de los intel con respecto al micro


Exactamente los XP que fue la serie defectuosa  pero ese error fue corregido hace varias generaciones  y si hablamos de temperaturas, los procesadores Intel nucleo prescott sufrieron de temperaturas altas, pero ese error fue corregido en el nucleo Cedar Mill.



Nandre dijo:


> en el bios si tenes la opcion habilitada de apagado del cpu por sobretemperatura normalmente se configuran a unos 70-75grados suele aparecer como una opcion que dice cpu shutdown temperature si la tenes activala ya que le puede salvar la vida a tu micro!!!
> Contame como te fue suerte Saludos!!!


Ahi si estoy completamente deacuerdo, aunque en algunas PCs, esta funcion viene activada por defecto 

Cabe destacar que soy fan de Intel, pero a pesar de eso, mi laptop tiene un procesador AMD, de lo contrario, no podría ser objetivo jejejeje. Saludos...


----------



## Nandre (Ene 19, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> los procesadores Intel nucleo prescott sufrieron de temperaturas altas, pero ese error fue corregido en el nucleo Cedar Mill.


 Esa es la pura verdad yo tuve un pentium 4 "Presshot" que realmente hervia cuando se le exigia solia llegar a 70 grados:enfadado: sin mencionar el ruido espantoso que levantaba el ventilador al calentar la cpu, creo que el afan de intel de quebrar la barrera de los 4Ghz los llevo al fracaso con estos nucleos, afortunadamente para nosotros se avocaron a la constuccion de procesadores doble nucleo y sus respectivas evoluciones


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

Puede ser, aunque AMD con sus Cool´n Quiet volvieron a competir.. (los Athlon XP y sobre todo los Sempron son verdaderas hervideras). Lo malo de los AMD multinucleo es que, por ejemplo el de 4 nucleos, tiene uno que prevalece sobre los otros, de mayor jerarquía, y velocidad, no son los 4 idénticos como los del famoso i5 o i7 de Intel.
Saludos! 

Para trabajar con gráficos pesados, siempre tuve mejor rendimiento con las AMD (con Ati Radeon) y para todo lo que es cálculo de toda índole, Intel (por ejemplo, Renders con V-Ray).

Saludos de nuevo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Hasta hace unos 2 años, realmente eran pocas las aplicaciones que aprovechaban multi-núcleos, ya sean Intel o AMD. El reciente boom de las aplicaciones para multi-procesos han surgido a raíz de la no-optimización de los programas establecidos. Ahora, independiente-mente de la marca del procesador, el usar o no los núcleos queda casi en manos del programa que en ese instante esté contactando al Procesador para trabajar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Lo malo de los AMD multinucleo es que, por ejemplo el de 4 nucleos, tiene uno que prevalece sobre los otros, de mayor jerarquía, y velocidad, no son los 4 idénticos como los del famoso i5 o i7 de Intel.


En realidad los mutilnucleos si son procesadores independientes, pero quien gestiona el uso de los nucleos es el sistema operativo.

Por varios años he usado servidores Intel Xeon, y da la casualidad que siempre el procesador 1 está mas activo que el 2, incluso difieren un poco en temperatura, entonces, en que te basas para decir que uno prevalece sobre los otros? 

Ahora si me hablas del procesador del PlayStation 3, si es otra historia jejeje


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

Me sorprende que se esté discutiendo el enfoque mentiroso... Y más porque se trata de electrónicos discutiéndolo 

Si hacemos un comparativo entre motores de Ford y Chevrolet, los ponemos en un banco de pruebas y medimos consumo, torque, potencia, durabilidad, etc. 
No se los pone a funcionar sin agua ni aceite a ver cuál de los dos se funde primero, eso sería una prueba estúpida y elegir uno u otro basados en eso no nos calificaría muy bien.

Que un procesador disipe más potencia (o sea, se calienta más) que otro habla de su _eficiencia_ y de nada más. Sacarles los disipadores es una prueba destructiva muy linda de hacer (romper cosas es lindo, sobre todo si son caras y no las paga uno), pero es un cazatontos nada más. Basar la discusión en cuál trabaja más caliente no sirve para nada.

Basándonos en ese mismo precepto, los amplificadores de audio y RF son todos una basura, porque si les sacás el disipador, se queman.

Que lo deseable es un procesador lo más potenete posible con la mínima disipación, eso seguro, y que a igualdad de prestaciones se elige el que trabaje más frío, también. De ahí a que la disipación sea lo que determine si un procesador es bueno o no hay un trecho largo.
Mientras sea funcional y utilizable... 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Me sorprende que se esté discutiendo el enfoque mentiroso... Y más porque se trata de electrónicos discutiéndolo



Lo tomaré como un alago . Descuida! Hoy en día se usan mejores videos/Publicidades para los cazar "_tontos_" 

"Offtopic"

¿Que tanto "Powa" tiene su PC Cacho?

"Offtopic"


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

Tengo un Turion64 dual a 1,6 o 1,8 (no me acuerdo la velocidad justa). La de escritorio casi nunca la uso ya, esta es mucho más portable y cómoda (una vez que te acostumbrás al teclado, cosa que ya hice ).

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 19, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con Cacho! 
Aparte, a mi personalmente, siempre me funcionaron mejor los AMD! Incluso ahora mismo tengo un doble nucleo y la verdad no calienta nada, el que si recuerdo que calentaba era un Duron 850Mhz que venia soldado en la placa, en una PC-Chips, eso si calentaba!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Tengo un Turion64 dual a 1,6 o 1,8 (no me acuerdo la velocidad justa). La de escritorio casi nunca la uso ya, esta es mucho más portable y cómoda (una vez que te acostumbrás al teclado, cosa que ya hice ).


Mi laptop igual  es un AMD Turion 64x2 1.6GHz TL-52, originalmente vino con un Sempron 3500+. He sentido la tentación de instalarle un TL-60 (2.0Ghz), que según el manual, es el maximo que soporta, pero cuando veo ese disipador tan chiquito que trae mi laptop, me pone a dudar...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

Fijate si no conseguís alguno que tenga la segunda letra "más alta" (en lugar de una "L", una "M" o posterior).
A medida que sube la letra, sube la eficiencia y va a disipar menos . No tengo presente qué series sacó AMD de los Turion, pero si revisás y te encontrás con uno de esos vas a ir mejor.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fijate si no conseguís alguno que tenga la segunda letra "más alta" (en lugar de una "L", una "M" o posterior).
> A medida que sube la letra, sube la eficiencia y va a disipar menos . No tengo presente qué series sacó AMD de los Turion, pero si revisás y te encontrás con uno de esos vas a ir mejor.



Te refiera a la revisión del procesador!. ¿Será que son fáciles de encontrar? Tengo una reparación en mente...
Ando en busca de un Athlon X2 Socket 939 y ni rastro de ellos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fijate si no conseguís alguno que tenga la segunda letra "más alta" (en lugar de una "L", una "M" o posterior).


El problema con las HP / Compaq, es que vienen con restricciones en el BIOS, de manera que asi el hardware soporte el procesador, el BIOS no lo deja arrancar  aunque acabo de leer en el manual que el MK-36 tambien me sirve  pero acabo de ver que es single core 


Cacho dijo:


> No tengo presente qué series sacó AMD de los Turion, pero si revisás y te encontrás con uno de esos vas a ir mejor.


http://products.amd.com/en-gb/NotebookCPUResult.aspx 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Turion_microprocessors


----------



## Nandre (Ene 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Me sorprende que se esté discutiendo el enfoque mentiroso... Y más porque se trata de electrónicos discutiéndolo


 No creo que sea un enfoque tan mentiroso o una afirmacion absurda (sin ofender) decir  que procesador trabaja mejor en condiciones hostiles porque hay parametros que a veces no se tienen en cuenta como temperatura del exterior estado del disipador/cooler gabinete. 
Ha pasado un caso a un amigo que por tener el cooler roto y el disipador tapado le provoco la partida a un hermoso (para la epoca ) athlon xp de 1.4Ghz simplemente por desconocer del tema, no por ello vamos a decir tal o cual procesador es mejor, sino que para esto deveriamos basarnos en test sinteticos como decodificacion de videos, superpi, 3dmark ect
Disculpas si se malentendio alguna informacion que se posteo solo es una humilde opinion respecto al funcionamiento en condicones adversas no al rendimiento de cada procesador
Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

La verdad, en mi caso, confio mas en la "experiencia de usuario" que en los test arrojados por los programas especializados, incluso, hubo una epoca en la que lo que decia 3dmark era "palabra santa", que hizo intel? modificó el micro códico de sus procesadores para burlar el programa


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

Nandre dijo:


> No creo que sea un enfoque tan mentiroso o una afirmacion absurda (sin ofender) decir  que procesador trabaja mejor en condiciones hostiles porque hay parametros que a veces no se tienen en cuenta como temperatura del exterior estado del disipador/cooler gabinete.


Si te fijás yo no dije exactamente eso. Aclaré que a iguales prestaciones es preferible el que trabaje más fresco, pero lo demás... En general "la gilada" cae en que hay que comprar el que esté más frío, como se ve en el video. Si necesitás cierto poder de cálculo para tus aplicaciones (las que sean) y sólo lo conseguís con un procesador que calienta, ¿acaso es malo ese?.

La muerte del procesador de tu amigo es un claro ejemplo del punto al que ha caído la tecnología. Si tenés un aparato se supone que lo sabés usar y mantener, o al menos que sabés a quién llamar para que lo mantenga andando. Con el tiempo las PC se fueron convirtiendo de algo tecnológicamente avanzado (que lo son) en algo que se considera tan avanzado como un inodoro.
Ahí no hay nada más que un error de tu amigo, de subestimar lo que tenía.

Si uno se compra un compresor de aire de $600 (mucho más resistente y barato y menos tecnológico) pregunta qué tiene que hacer para cuidarlo, los cambios de aceite y demás, pero por algún extraño motivo no pasa eso con las PCs. A esas sólo hay que enchufarlas y ya está. Gran error.


Nandre dijo:


> ...para esto deveriamos basarnos en test sinteticos como decodificacion de videos, superpi, 3dmark...


Estoy de acuerdo, y también con Rat sobre las experiencias de usuarios (esto último más que los benchmarks).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

Nandre dijo:


> No creo que sea un enfoque tan mentiroso o una afirmacion absurda (sin ofender) decir  que procesador trabaja mejor en condiciones hostiles porque hay parametros que a veces no se tienen en cuenta como temperatura del exterior estado del disipador/cooler gabinete.
> Ha pasado un caso a un amigo que por tener el cooler roto y el disipador tapado le provoco la partida a un hermoso (para la epoca ) athlon xp de 1.4Ghz simplemente por desconocer del tema, no por ello vamos a decir tal o cual procesador es mejor, sino que para esto deveriamos basarnos en test sinteticos como decodificacion de videos, superpi, 3dmark ect
> Disculpas si se malentendio alguna informacion que se posteo solo es una humilde opinion respecto al funcionamiento en condicones adversas no al rendimiento de cada procesador
> Saludos!!!



Cuando hablas de condiciones adversas también es un error conceptual ya que ningún procesador esta diseñado o preparado para trabajar en condiciones adversas.

Hace años que trabajamos en reparación y mantenimiento de PC'S habiendo pasado por todas las generaciones de micros y placas, y te puedo decir que del Pentiun 4 en adelante cuando te quedas sin cooler, hay una buena cantidad de micros de intel que quedan inutilizados si no alli nomás al tiempo claudican a más velocidad más calor y eso se ve perfectamente en los distintos disipadores proporcionados por Intel, los primeros P4 tiene un dispador que en alto es la mitad de algunos que vienireon despues, e incluso el ventilador es de menor diametro, se dsiminuyo mucho el tamaño con los de nucleo de cobre, pero si se para el ventilador alla fue el micro. 

Prueba de ello es una bonita colección de micros rotos que tenemos de todos los tipos, y tambien partidos y convengamos que en calso que vos planteas el AMD ATHLON XP 1.4 a los pentiun 4 los deja parados y obvio más rendimiento tambien es más calor

y para seguir con el equiqo de cacho si tengo un ford y le meti un turbo mis condiciones de refrigeración van a ser muy diferentes.

Tuve ocasión de prova un AMD Opteron 6174, luego de probar eso, crees que me voy a poner a considerar por el tamaño del disipador o el calor que larga el ambiente?

No la cosa pasa por otro lado muy distinto, y ese tipo de pruebas como dijo Cacho son caza tontos.

Primero porque para que no se llene de pelusa la máquina cuando no esta en uso tapala bien, sobre todo cuando limpias o te limpian la habitación o lugar donde esta, cada 6 meses una inspección visual, te permite ver el estado interior, porque no solo la pelusa en el disipador causa problemas, tambien la que se deposita en la placa y en el disipador del chipset y placa de video....

Si la maquina, de bien que esta andando se clava en forma reiterativa apagala seguro que el ventilador no funciona.

Estos deltalles se los informamos a nuestros clientes y le damos info escrita, y cuando hay cambios de placas y o micros les leemos este tipo de cuidados y se los hacemos firmar, como parte de la garantia. si nos cae a los meses con la máquina dañada, lo primero que te dicen es que los jodistes y lo habro y veo  y no ha pasado ver que la máquina tiene toneladas de tierra y se lo mostramos, y tambien las recomendaciones que le dimos escritas las cuales firmo de puño y letra, en ese caso a llorar al campito y poniendo estaba la gansa...


El ejemplo que puso cacho de amplificadores trabajando sin disipador es más que gráfico y concluyente, ese tipo de videos los ponen los enfermos seguidores de intel que no saben como hacer quedar mal a AMD, porque incluso vos no ves, pero yo te digo por experiencia que no se rompen como se ve alli, para que se rompa asi lo alimentan con más tensión, claor eso no lo estas viendo en el video esta fuera de la imagen, si hago lo mismo con un intel le pasa exactamente lo mismo.

Hay que leer entre lineas y ver la intensionalidad de quienes suben esos videos, y hay que tener mucho cuidado porque de ese tipo de cosas mentirosas y engañosas esta plagado.

Eso es información Span, lo mismo que te hacen por correo con cada cosa y la gente lo cree, como por ejemplo el viejo truco para sacarte la clave y usuario para el robo de cuentas(hay que estar más que al vicio en esta vida) con un truco que tiene más de 10 años y sigue cayendo gente......CUIDADO!!! EN INTERNET NO TODO LO QUE BRILLA ES ORO!


----------



## Nandre (Ene 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando hablas de condiciones adversas también es un error conceptual ya que ningún procesador esta diseñado o preparado para trabajar en condiciones adversas.


No creo que sea un error conceptual ya que como bien declaras ningun procesador y/o componente electronico esta hecho para trabajar en parametros no admitidos aunque, por otro lado, los sistemas deverian (no todos los incluyen) tener alertas de fallos y sistemas de proteccion y tener en cuenta que no todos los usuarios estan instruidos o informados del cuidado y buen funcionamiento del pc solo lo usan, desde luego que el video es un "caza bobos" pero eso no quita de tener ese punto presente a la hora de compar un computador y/o parte del mismo ya que si el procesador revienta y no avisa tendras un caro posavasos o un lindo llaverito y desde luego romper el chanchito corriendo con la suerte que no se lleve mas nada el micro.
Yo y creo que la mayoria no nos comprariamos un producto que a la primera recalentada pida hirse a la banca 
Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

Nandre dijo:


> No creo que sea un error conceptual ya que como bien declaras ningun procesador y/o componente electronico esta hecho para trabajar en parametros no admitidos aunque, por otro lado, los sistemas deverian (no todos los incluyen) tener alertas de fallos y sistemas de proteccion y tener en cuenta que no todos los usuarios estan instruidos o informados del cuidado y buen funcionamiento del pc solo lo usan


Ese es otro error o falta de información tuya, ya que las PC, traen medios para ver su correcto funciomaiento, que compres algo y tires el manual a la basura, muy típico dle argentio que se la sabes toda, para que va a leer el manual, y eso lamentablemente es un indice de incultura, y sin el animo de ofender a nadie de "ignorancia" porque viene con un manual? si no hiciera falta, creen que el fabricante se tormaria la molestia de hacer un manual? encima de poner gene que lo traduzca a distintos idiosmas, para que venga un genio argentino y lo tire a la basura de una? 
Pue en ese manual, te iedica como proceder para verificar que tu PC funciona correctamente, si lo tiraste bueno el problema es tuyo.



Nandre dijo:


> desde luego que el video es un "caza bobos" pero eso no quita de tener ese punto presente a la hora de compar un computador y/o parte del mismo ya que si el procesador revienta y no avisa tendras un caro posavasos o un lindo llaverito y desde luego romper el chanchito corriendo con la suerte que no se lleve mas nada el micro.
> Yo y creo que la mayoria no nos comprariamos un producto que a la primera recalentada pida hirse a la banca
> Saludos!!!




Si vos te guias por un videito cazabobos para comprar un PC, haber como te lo digo, porque eso es incalificable, eso no demuestra tener una capacidad de razocinio. si no ser masa.

Es evidente que sos una persona influeciable por la propaganda.

y lo peor que ese video esta trucado porque como te digo llevo años trabajando con PC y no se rompen como muestra el video, por eso digo que es una gran mentira.

Alla vos si queres dejarte o no influenciar por ello, pero tene en cuenta que lo que se vierte en este foro lo leen muchas personas y no me importa si vos estas o no de acuerdo, lo que me importa y me interesa es que la mayor parte, cuando ve algo lo cuestione, lo someta a juicio, invetigue, pregunte consulte lo "razone" porque para algo se nos dio esa cualidad que supuestamente nos distingue, pero no utilzarla no nos distingue.


Conclusion *ESE VIDEO ES UNA FARSA* ehco para engañar a la gente que no razona.....

Si vos queres ser un engañado y te hace feliz dale para adelante.

Pero en este foro hay muchas personas que queiren aprender y bien afortunadamete


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 20, 2011)

pandaceba.

estas totalmente en lo correcto, yo en lo personal, la PC la uso sin tapa, yo mismo me encargo de darle el mantenimiento que corresponde, usualmente una vez al mes porque abunda la tierra y la pelusa en mi habitación, 

como experiencia, tengo un procesador Celeron 430, de esos baratos. un día mi hermano limpio la computadora y no tuvo la atención suficiente para verificar que el disipador estaba sujeto correctamente a la placa base, (por cierto odio ese mecanismo que solo es de presión y giras) así es que yo no me di cuenta de eso puesto que yo no vi cuando la armo, paso el tiempo y cheque la temperatura de mi procesador con el Everest me di cuenta que operaba en 64ºC lo cual no es normal y menos en vacio, así es que la revise y el disipador no hacia contacto con el microprocesador estaba suelto, y nunca se quemo duro así como un mes hasta que yo, la revise                                                     y lo más raro es que nunca se apago ni se reinicio, jaja

esa es mi experiencia


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

Es que esos han sido los más fuertes en ese sentido, pero bueno lo tuyo en cuanto a mantenerlo y checar la temp, que para eso la placa vien provista con los elementos la bios en el setup los muestra, de alli los toma el everest que da temperatura en el interior del gabinete y temperatura en el micro, habra visto que los cooler tienen 3 cables, el tercero es del sensor de temperatura, y el otro esta cerca suele verse como una perita negra con dos terminales es el sensor del interior del gabinete. bueno es cada tanto echar un vistazo anotar los valores y guardarlo para luego con el paso del tiempo ver que cambios se van produciendo y muchas veces podemos evitar una rotura grave, ya que incluso se checan las tensiones de fuente, y si uno lleva control y de pronto ve que estas estan más altas o más bajas es indicio de algún problema o de que algo más grave esta por pasar....


----------



## Nandre (Ene 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si vos te guias por un videito cazabobos para comprar un PC, haber como te lo digo, porque eso es incalificable, eso no demuestra tener una capacidad de razocinio. si no ser masa.
> 
> Es evidente que sos una persona influeciable por la propaganda.
> 
> ...



1 yo jamas me guio por un videito generalizado en youtube y tengo el sufieciente razocino y la experiencia de 8 (OCHO) años tranbajando con computadoras como para que me digas que soy "de la masa"
2 creeme que soy una persona poco influenciable por la propaganda ya que teniendo los recursos jamas compraria un i7 a un precio tan sobrevaludo por los usos que le doy eso es de fatatico por la tecnologia
3 no soy engañado porque se lo que compro uso y tengo por experiencias propias y agenas,
  el rendimento o la publicidad no me hace mas feliz o una persona mejor *Hay cosas mas importantes en la vida*
4 En este foro hay personas que quieren y queremos (me incluyo) aprender 
Me parece que tu forma de expresar las diferencias es totalmete degradante y ofensiva ya que en ningun momento se te ha faltado el respeto
Tu palabra no vale mas que la de ninguna otra persona somos todos iguales ante Dios y los hombres y no creo que seas adecuado para juzgar de manera tan rebajante ofensiva y discriminatora. *Tus conocimientos no te dan derecho a rebajar a nadie*
La verdad me da verguenza responder asi ya que este es un hermoso sitio para compartir ideas proyecto soluciones y quien dice capaz de formar amistades no venir a pelear discutir y creerce mejor 
Sin mas que declarar Saludos!!!


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, bueno chicos, ya fue....
Yo, la verdad, siempre trato de armar un AMD antes que un Intel. Por que?
Por una simple mala experiencia que tuve con un Intel, y todo gracias al malisimo, pero muy malo  mecanismo que tiene para "enganchar" el disipador en un zocalo 775. La verdad una vez arme una maquina con una mother Foxconn, y cuando le puse el disipador, la misma se arqueo de una manera bastante fea, ya de por si esta mother se veia mas fina de lo normal. Bueno, el problema es que duró unas semanas nomas, el micro siguio funcionando, pero la mother expiro, y supongo que fue por eso mismo porque estaba muy, pero muy arqueada la mother.
Bueno, grandes problemas de temperatura nunca tuve, solo un Duron que calentaba de lo lindo, pero jamas siquiera se llego a colgar. Solo con mantener limpio el cooler ya esta, y realmente, desde que tengo este AMD (hace 2 años aprox., es un doble nucleo a 2.5Ghz), nunca necesite limpiarlo!
Aparte de todo esto, los AMD siempre me ofrecieron mejor rendimiento, aunque debo decir que tuve un Celeron a 2.8Ghz que me asombro, pero por lo demas, AMD!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 21, 2011)

Celeron y asombro en la misma frase? Eso si es una novedad...

En mi caso, mi servidor es Intel, lo mantengo 24 horas encendido y sin aire acondicionado, de hecho en mi habitación hacen unos lindos 33° sin embargo el servidor trabaja muy bien.

En cuando a mi laptop AMD, aunque no me quejo de su rendimiento, pero si quiero trabajar en mi habitacion tengo que ingeniarmelas con un ventilador de pie para que no se me apague...


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 21, 2011)

Si, me asombro! espera mucho menos de el ya que es un Celeron, pero se defendio bastante bien. 
Una consulta, tu laptop no tendra medio sucio el disipador? porque me paso exsactamente lo mismo con una que tenia sucio el disipador, se apagaba la loca, ni llegaba a cargar el operativo, pero de ahi , quemarse el micro??? mmmm.... lo limpie y listo!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En cuando a mi laptop AMD, aunque no me quejo de su rendimiento, pero si quiero trabajar en mi habitacion tengo que ingeniarmelas con un ventilador de pie para que no se me apague...


Tenemos el mismo procesador y la mía no se colgó nunca, ni en verano ni en invierno, por más que he leído algunas críticas bastante malas de la laptop... Será que a mí me quiere...
Aspire 5100-5033 (TL-50, 1,6GHz, lo busqué finalmente) por acá.

¿Qué modelo tenés ahí? ¿No será cuestión del disipador?
Si la tuya venía con un Sempron y la pasaste a un Tur64x2, es lógico que se quede medio corta en disipación...

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 21, 2011)

Eso mismo Cacho, me parece que viene por ahi...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 21, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Una consulta, tu laptop no tendra medio sucio el disipador? porque me paso exsactamente lo mismo con una que tenia sucio el disipador, se apagaba la loca, ni llegaba a cargar el operativo, pero de ahi , quemarse el micro??? mmmm.... lo limpie y listo!


Soy algo paranóico con eso, le hago mantenimiento periodico al equipo para mantenerlo limpio. El disipador está mas limpio que mi conciencia... 


Cacho dijo:


> Tenemos el mismo procesador y la mía no se colgó nunca, ni en verano ni en invierno, por más que he leído algunas críticas bastante malas de la laptop... Será que a mí me quiere...
> Aspire 5100-5033 (TL-50, 1,6GHz, lo busqué finalmente) por acá


El mio es TL-52, es el mismo, solo con mas memoria cache. 



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué modelo tenés ahí? ¿No será cuestión del disipador?
> Si la tuya venía con un Sempron y la pasaste a un Tur64x2, es lógico que se quede medio corta en disipación...


Tengo una Compaq V3218LA, cuando decidi cambiar el procesador pense en cambiar tambien el disipador, previendo que al tener un procesador de una gama superior la temperatura talvez pudiera subir un poco, pero segun el manual, el disipador es el mismo para todos los modelos y todos los procesadores. Mi laptop fuera de mi horno, perdon, mi cuarto se mantiene a una temperatura estable (49ºC ~ 60ºC) en mi cuarto si la ayuda del ventilador de pie llega ronda por los 62ºC ~ 74ºC, si abuso de su potencial (juegos, aplicaciones de diseño 3D, etc) si puede llegar a los 96ºC y es cuando se apaga por seguridad... La funciòn de apagado por temperatura viene por defecto en el BIOS y no se puede desactivar (ni quiero )


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Bueno, bueno chicos, ya fue....
> Yo, la verdad, siempre trato de armar un AMD antes que un Intel. Por que?
> Por una simple mala experiencia que tuve con un Intel, y todo gracias al malisimo, pero muy malo  mecanismo que tiene para "enganchar" el disipador en un zocalo 775. La verdad una vez arme una maquina con una mother Foxconn, y cuando le puse el disipador, la misma se arqueo de una manera bastante fea, ya de por si esta mother se veia mas fina de lo normal. Bueno, el problema es que duró unas semanas nomas, el micro siguio funcionando, pero la mother expiro, y supongo que fue por eso mismo porque estaba muy, pero muy arqueada la mother.
> Bueno, grandes problemas de temperatura nunca tuve, solo un Duron que calentaba de lo lindo, pero jamas siquiera se llego a colgar. Solo con mantener limpio el cooler ya esta, y realmente, desde que tengo este AMD (hace 2 años aprox., es un doble nucleo a 2.5Ghz), nunca necesite limpiarlo!
> Aparte de todo esto, los AMD siempre me ofrecieron mejor rendimiento, aunque debo decir que tuve un Celeron a 2.8Ghz que me asombro, pero por lo demas, AMD!



La Foxcom no son placas de gran rendimiento y si bien por ahora en forma general las Asus, y las AS-Rock se vienen manteniendo bien en alto es común que al aparecer una nueva generación de micros cambie el liderazgo.

En ese sentido para las AMD las Asus son más que recomendables

Las laptops, no son tan caras porque si nomás, todos sus componentes requieren estar y soportar condiciones muy extremas, dado el poco expacio el poco volumen etc....

Y algo que me gustaria tengan en cuenta por si tal vez lo desconocen. Cuando el micro se cuelga por temperatura, ya sea Interl o AMD, esto es porque la protección interna del mismo lo detiene, pero trabajarlo mucho tiempo bajo esas condiciones si puede llevar con el tiempo a que algo le suceda, ya que es normal que eso pase cuando se daña el ventilador, pero veran que reeplazan el mismo y todo sigue normal sin ningún tipo d problema

El echo de que tanto Intel como AMD ofrecieran junto al micro sus propios disipadores, se debio al echo que fue muy común en el PIII, no le ponian el dispador cooler adecuados y aparecian problemas, pero ni lo intel ni los AMD se dañaban, habia que ir de nuevo y te decian que necistaba un conjunto nuevo, generalmente entre 3 a 4 veces más altos, otro tema, era que en lugar de ofrecer los nuevos gabinetes ATX que tenian la fuente más arriba para permitir poner el disipador apropiado, para sacarse el Stok que tenian de estos le poinan lo que entraba, luego venia el problema de como lo colocabas ya que el espacio que quedaba no era suficiente, hace poco me llego una PC de ese periodo, con el gabinete si bien miditower, chico, y me llamo la atención porque tenia el disipador adecuado, y me dije ¿pero si en este gabinete no entraba?, claro entraba porque le sacaron la tapa a la fuente y el disopador entraba un par de cm dentro de esta.......

Esos micros han sido tan fuertes que hoy en dia lo que no se consiguen son placas sobre todo para 1Ghz, ya que estas resultaron en general bastante tiernas y se dañaban con facilidad, aunque la principal causa de rotura o fallas han sido las fuentes secundarias en la mainboard, por lo generla capacitores que perdian su valor, si bien en gran número pero no fueron la mayoria de las causas de fallas y o roturas


----------



## spaiko117 (Ene 24, 2011)

brothers quien me puede auxiliar ya hase mucho que solo hise un comentarion en estre post pero cada que algien comenta en este tema me llega una notificacion en mi corre como puedo hacerle para que ya no me llegen notificaciones de que algien comento a*QU*i espero no violar alguna regra con esta pregunta


----------



## Cacho (Ene 25, 2011)

Arriba de la lista de mensajes aparece "Herramientas". Un click ahí y se despliega un menú que tiene entre las opciones una que dice "Cancelar suscripción a este tema".

Click ahí y listo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

Cacho, permiteme agregar esto, que esa pregunta es una muestra más por un lado de tu buena voluntad, porque la respuesta este en el mismo mail de notificación, esta absolutamente en todos



> Información para darte de baja de esta suscripción:
> 
> Para darte de baja de este tema, por favor visita esta página:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ionid=99524&auth=313022c56e79f8a6edbc7e793f80



El link es para darse de baja de este tema claro para mi suscripción obviamente

Esta alli nomás, tanto cuesta bajar la vista, se le incinerarn los ojos si leen un poco más? o es más facil el camino de preguntar total alguien respondera...... 

Si es cierto no todos los casos son igulales y en eso estoy de acuerdo.

Pero más fácil que leer yo o intentar hacerlo es aprovecharme de otro que ya lo hizo o se tomo el tiempo y la molestia en probar o informarse

Para el caso de las suscripición de temas se hace clik en link que esta en el mail y automaticamente queda eliminada la suscripción a ese tema....


Ahora falta que entre otro preguntando y como hago para borrar la suscripción de todos los temas?? y seria para mat..... ya que un poquio más abajo esta el link para eso.....

Leer!!!!! no produce daño!, no hacelo, te hace tonto, seras un desinformado y dependiente, una cuantas veces haras la avivada de utilizar a otro pero eso no sera indefinidadmente y lo peor d todo cuando se pierde e hábito a leer y a entender lo que se lee, por falta de uso se atrofia y lo que era una capacidad natural queda inutilizad ¿donde esta la viveza?

Y cuando te des cuenta que ya a nadie engañas, y veas la necesidad de hacerlo por las tuyas leeras y no entenderas porque esa capacidad ahora en ti es una discapacidad.....

Lo que da lugar a dos cosas al que se capacita y al que por propia voluntad se *discapacita*


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 26, 2011)

sip pandacba, para mi la marca Asus tiene muy buenos productos, pero a veces la $ no da y hay que morir con algo de media-mala calidad, el tema de la Faxconn fue que la persona ya la tenia porque se la habia comprado a una migo a un precio bastante menor, pero al final tuvo que pagar el doble, termine poniendole una Biostar, no son buenas, pero se defienden.
Las Asrock la verdad que no son muy buenas, tuve no hace mucho una muy parecida a la N68, algo de ALIVE, pero no recuerdo bien el modelo; la verdad que esta mother me salio bastante jodida, se me embromo el sonido ya que me sonaba un solo canal, luego empezo con bobadas en el PS2 del teclado hasta que dejo de funcionar tambien, y bueno, por ultimo no arranco mas. Ahora tengo una N68 porque no tenia $ para una Asus, pero en el primer arreglo que me salga coloco esto y armo algo como la decente. Tambien tuve una Asus, con un micro Celeron de 2.8Ghz (de ahi quiza que me sorprendio el desempeño del celeron, por la mother que siempre ayuda) y la verdad funcionaba muy bien, no tenia muy buenos graficos en la on-board como las Asrock que se defienden mejor con el chip NVIDIA (esto as algo de lo bueno que tiene, para ser on-board se defienden bastante bien), la Asus aquella tenia un chipset Intel y los graficos eran batante feos.
Bueno, saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Te comento algo si es la única vez que te paso, no creo que sea para considerarla mala, siempre aún en las placas buenas algo falla, inclusos en las mismas intel y las intel no son malas para nada
He utilizado muchas AS-Rock, y no he tenido ningún tipo de problema con ninguna parte del hardware, la primera nos llego en una máquina nueva que la vendieron poque creian que no servia más y la compro un primo con monitor e impresora a un precio de regalo, luego de solucionar y configurarla correctamente la máquina resulto ser muy veloz y eso que tenia un celeron, y como soportaba un Dual core duo se lo pusimos y sorprendio el rendimiiento....

El tema de las placas es dar o conocer con cual de la amplia gamas de micros que soporta, se lleva bien, yo cuando salia el pentiunIV compre un PentiumIII a 1G, opte por una placa intel que según decian no era la mejor (yo habia echo varias pruebas previamente) El conjunto con su disco Quantum y no recuerdo la marca de memoria, era como decilrlo impresionante en el arranque, recuerdo que provandola la primera vez con un win98, era tan rápida que no te dejaba leer nada y en dos pestañeadas tenias el mouse listo para utilizar, Tal el rendimiento que la mayoria creia que era un pentium IV, y es que a los primeros si no tenian una placa de las mejores se los comia crudos y con las buena no habia tanta diferencia, como yo sabia eso no compre un IV y si un III porque la diferencia de precio era muy alta en comparación con la exigua diferencia de rendimiento.....

Y si como dices a veces el dinero no nos deja tener lo que quiseiramos y hay que conformarse con menos o con lo que podamos conseguir.
Pero bueno es conocer que es lo que hay para que el dia que uno cuente con las posibilidades echarle mano y hacerlo bien y no lamentarse. ya que vos buscas un mcro a tal velocidad y veras que hay un monton de variantes, al igual que las mainboards y el mercado en ese sentido es medio confuso, sobre todo en gama media, asi que hay que estudiar todo lo que hay leer muy detenidamente porque una vez que lo compraste chau
un cordial saludo


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 26, 2011)

Bueno, quiza lo considere, pero Intel no me gusta, es como una mala palabra para mi!! jeje. Habra que pensarlo, porque viendolo de otro modo la placa Asus con el Celeron funcionaron de 10!
La placa Asrock que se me rompio es la siguiente: ASRock Alive NF6P VSTA. Mi tio, mi primo y yo compramos la misma placa y a mi tio y a mi nos fallo el sonido, mi tio fue un poco mas agil y le dio salida al toque. Ahora mismo tengo una N68 y la verdad anda muy lindo, por ahora 0 problemas.
Un saludo enorme!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 10, 2011)

Despues de tanto batallar con mi laptop, logré cambiar la tarjeta madre (Costosa y dificil de conseguir) y esta nueva soporta procesadores mas "grandes", actualmente, como habia mensionado antes, tengo un AMD Turion 64x2 TL-52, pero segun el manual, esta nueva tarjeta madre soporta hasta AMD Turion 64x2 TL-68 (2.4Ghz), pero surgió una duda...

El equipo soporta tambien el TL-55, TL-58, TL-60, TL-62 y el TL-66 usando el mismo disipador de calor. ¿Acaso toda esa serie de procesadores tiene las mismas caracteristicas termicas? Aca están las especificaciones de algunos de ellos..:

TL-60
TL-66
TL-68


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2011)

Es raro, por que todos dicen tener una TDP de 35W. Cosa que veo medio rara, a menos que internamente la mobo "Cape" a los proces. Por las dudas, cambia el sistema de ventilación.

¿Tan fácil consigues micros?
No tienes por ahí un AMD Athlon64 X2 939??? 

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 11, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es raro, por que todos dicen tener una TDP de 35W. Cosa que veo medio rara, a menos que internamente la mobo "Cape" a los proces. Por las dudas, cambia el sistema de ventilación.


Si tambien me parecio raro, sin embargo, para esa laptop solo viene un solo sistema de enfriamiento, que es lo que me pone a dudar...


Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Tan fácil consigues micros?
> No tienes por ahí un AMD Athlon64 X2 939???


Pues trabajo en una tienda de PC...


----------

